# Dilute ash red check / recessive red



## awf (11 mo ago)

OK....it has been 40 yrs so I don't remember most of what I understood about genetics. I have this yellow check cock on a recessive red hen. What do I need to do to make the dilute cross over to recessive?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

You need multiple generations of inbreeding,
to bring out the dilute cross over to recessive?


----------

